# Happy Birthday Marie (Sissygirl)!!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Marie!! (Sissygirl) 

I hope you and Sissy (and the family) have a wonderful day 

Kara and Gucci :kiss:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIE!* :drum:

:thumb: *Hope you have a wonderful day! *:thumb:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks Girls!!

My sweet hubby is treating me to the Cheesecake Factory tonight - my fav! 

I have been real busy with my mom who just had shoulder replacement surgery. 

But right now I am snuggled up with a very special furbaby that loves me unconditional - life's great!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Marie! Enjoy that cheesecake!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!! Cheesecake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Eat an extra piece for me!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy your dinner at the Cheesecake Factory. I love them too (too much)!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucky you!!!! I love the Heath Bar Crunch (they call it something else now, but its the same). Happy Birthday!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cheesecake factory makes the best Grilled Cheese Sandwiches in the World..  Love that place!

And don't get me started on the cheesecake, yummm.
Have fun!

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you!

The Cheesecake Factory was soooo good!

I love their BLT Salad and I had the Thai Chicken....mmmmm

Hubby got the cherry cheesecake and I got the turtle cheesecake - we brought it home with us. Today left overs for lunch and more cheesecake!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

There really is a Cheesecake Factory? I thought it was a fictional restaurant on 'The Big Bang Theory'!  Don't get out much, do I?? It is a good thing I DON'T know about them, cheesecake being one of my weaknesses and all.
At any rate, *Happy Belated Birthday! *Sounds like you had a great day!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad your birthday was a happy one. Sorry I'm a day late to the party. I love the Santa Fe Chicken Salad at CF. Believe it or not, but I've never eaten cheesecake there.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I didn't even know of Cheesecake factory until last year, they have a really big menu for a chain restaurant and a cheesecake bar. Ours in town is always so busy and they don't take reservations that you have to wait for an hour (or more) that place is really popular, though.

Glad you had fun, Marie!

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm late to the party too. Glad you had a great time. I love the Cheesecake Factory too. Unfortunately everything I love there is *majorly fattening. It's a good thing they stopped serving that blooming onion thing. OMG!

What's your favorite cheesecake? Though I've tried many, I always seem to come back to strawberry (with those decadent dollops of whipped cream that adhere themselves to my hips and muffin top before I leave the restaurant).*


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY" I'm glad you had a good one...and I hope you shared a little with that cute little sissygirl.


----------

